# Southgate Opera presents HMS Pinafore



## MattExcell (Jun 15, 2011)

Southgate Opera

Southgate Opera is one of the premier amateur opera groups in the London, with nearly fifty years of continuous productions. The season typically sees a light opera/operetta in February, with a more serious opera in June. Performances are presented at Wyllyotts Theatre, Potters Bar, Hertfordshire

I will be singing in the chorus of the upcoming fully staged and orchestrated production of Gilbert & Sullivan's much loved H.M.S. Pinafore, five performances from Wednesday 20th - Saturday 23rd Feb 2013.

The next production is Eugene Onegin (sung in English) in June.


----------



## Cavaradossi (Aug 2, 2012)

Three cheers and one cheer more!


----------

